# Cyanobacteria infection - safe to re-use filter?



## LakotaWolf (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi there,

I have a 10-gallon aquarium that I was setting up as a quarantine tank, but somehow it got a severe cyanobacteria infection a week after setup, and I had to literally pull the plug.

My question is, is it safe for me to re-use the two filters and heater that I had set up in the tank, or are they too covered in cyanobacteria? Will they transfer the cyanobacteria to a new tank and infect it? Is there any way to safely clean them and re-use them, or should I just purchase new filters/heaters/etc?

Thank you.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Should be. Cyano is very easy to kill and usually dies when removed from light.


----------

